# exterior tweaks



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Is this car sexy or what? I just finished putting on my new tail lights and stainless GTO inserts.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Don't like the 06 style tails on anything but PBM.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

jpalamar said:


> Don't like the 06 style tails on anything but PBM.


Well I love them and they are not 06 taillights. I guess they are similar looking because they are black. They are JDM Black Euro tails. I dont usually do aftermarket appearance stuff but the car looked a little washed out with the red tails and the red paint. I wanted something to break it up a little


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

:agree:agree:agree:agree

I just put on the stainless steel lettering and OMG, how such a little thing makes a big difference. I'm keeping the 05 tail lamps so you can distinguish it from the 06. Very classy and stands out just enough. 
Now I am looking at rims and possibly a new spoiler to complete the look.
Your car looks great.arty:


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

raspantienator said:


> :agree:agree:agree:agree
> 
> I just put on the stainless steel lettering and OMG, how such a little thing makes a big difference. I'm keeping the 05 tail lamps so you can distinguish it from the 06. Very classy and stands out just enough.
> Now I am looking at rims and possibly a new spoiler to complete the look.
> Your car looks great.arty:


Thanks Man! Those letters do look awesome and well worth the $ i think. 
Thats all im going to do to the appearance of the car. The car looks great as it is. I think next thing is going to be some suspension work.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Looking good. :cheers


----------



## muscleT (Dec 20, 2006)

looks great!!


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

Inserts look super and the car is sharp.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> Don't like the 06 style tails on anything but PBM.


Oh contrare. 06 tails look **** sweet on YJ. If you don't agree, just take a look.




























mac


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks Yall!!

Your car looks Awesome MAC! :cheers


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

RJ_05GTO said:


> Thanks Yall!!
> 
> Your car looks Awesome MAC! :cheers


Thanks RJ! I am humbled, and gratified, as my Goat just took 3rd in the 04 stock class at the Gm Nationals at Carlisle over the weekend! 

mac is a happy camper 

mac


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

macgto7004 said:


> Oh contrare. 06 tails look **** sweet on YJ. If you don't agree, just take a look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


06 tails look good on YJ if they paint the trunk black accross the back even with the tails... BUT reds look better with VZ tails then 06 tail. But everyone has their own opinions.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

macgto7004 said:


> Thanks RJ! I am humbled, and gratified, as my Goat just took 3rd in the 04 stock class at the Gm Nationals at Carlisle over the weekend!
> 
> mac is a happy camper
> 
> mac


Awesome!! arty:


----------

